# OPI Matte Collection - Available July 2009



## Bec688 (Jul 8, 2009)

OPI Matte Collection - Available July 2009 







6 of OPI's popular shades - in matte!

â€œOPI Matte is cutting edge for nails in terms of sophistication and style,â€ says Suzi Weiss-Fischmann, OPI executive vice president and artistic director. â€œAn all-matte nail is fresh, confident, and very fashion runway, and OPI Matte is meant for those moments when you want to make a major fashion statement.OPI Matte does not wear as long as original OPI Nail Lacquer â€“ but its impact is long remembered!â€


Alpine Snow - Matte
You Donâ€™t Know Jacques! - Matte
Russian Navy - Matte
La Paz-itively Hot - Matte
Lincoln Park After Dark - Matte
Gargantuan Green Grape - Matte





Alpine Snow - Matte





You Don't Know Jacques! - Matte





Russian Navy - Matte





La Paz-itively Hot - Matte





Lincoln Park After Dark - Matte





Gargantuan Green Grape - Matte



source


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 8, 2009)

oooh those are creepy. I'm not sure I could rock those!


----------



## Karren (Jul 8, 2009)

I just threw away all my polish and I love matte!! I might just wait and check these out


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 8, 2009)

I want to see a 'swatch' of the beige colour!

eta - it's right there! it's way darker than I was expecting...


----------



## Lucy (Jul 8, 2009)

whyy did they rerelease these colours?! why not new ones?! i don't like them really. except for yoga-ta get this blue, but i probably wont buy.


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm not a fan of matte but these are _really_ matte. The swatches make me wanna grind my teeth. I got a mental image of nails scratching on a chalkboard lol.


----------



## lolaB (Jul 8, 2009)

I kind of like them, actually. I think it'll be fun to play around with these and their glossy counterparts.


----------



## Karren (Jul 8, 2009)

They need a couple shades of red matte!! imho...


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 8, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm not a fan of matte but these are _really_ matte. The swatches make me wanna grind my teeth. I got a mental image of nails scratching on a chalkboard lol. lol me too!It makes me shiver thinking about how they would feel when you ran your thumb over your finger nails.

I don't think the white is bad because you can't tell it's matte but...I dunno...the texture just freaks me out.

Not a fan I'm afraid


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 8, 2009)

Every nail company seems to be jumping on the matte polish bandwagon, Rescue Beauty is also bringing out a matte topcoat to make your regular polishes matte. Lots of these matte polishes look gorgeous with a shiny top coat, though I guess that kind of defeats the purpose of buying matte polishes.

ETA - I think these would probably make a pretty incredible base for nail art!


----------



## Keely_H (Jul 9, 2009)

Finally, more matte...I can't wait


----------



## SearMeCarefully (Jul 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ETA - I think these would probably make a pretty incredible base for nail art!

I was thinking this too. Essie is also coming out with a matte top coat next month. I'm going to go that route and play around. I did see one matte I want to buy, it looked like red satin - beautiful


----------



## Angels_Decay (Jul 16, 2009)

Id be really interested in seeing them in person! I love Lincoln Park After Dark


----------

